

Warrantless Cellphone Tracking Is Upheld - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/31/technology/warrantless-cellphone-tracking-is-upheld.html?hp&_r=0

======
conover
At a glance, it seems that the whole opinion turns on the word "shall" in the
statute. Turns out, "'shall' is ordinarily 'the language of command'". This
leads to conclusion that as long as the government meets the requirements of
the statute, "the court does not have the discretion to refuse to grant the
order".

